# [VIRTUALBOX] XP+urzadzenia usb (telefony)

## dylon

Witam.

Problem mam z przekonaniem virtualboxa do dzialania  :Smile: 

Jest sobie xp zainstalowany pod virtaulbox-em.

Obsluga usb dziala - pendrive dziala.

Problem mam z telefonami:

K750i - w_ogole nie jest wykrywany (linuks widzi karte w nim jako dysk i obsluguje ok - windows ani jako dysk ani program do tel. nie go widzi)

HTC p3600 - przy podlaczeniu windows wykrywa go jako... "nieznane urzadzenie" i oczywiscie activesync go nie widzi.

Czy ktos uruchomil (glownie zalezy mi na htc) obsluge telefonu przez usb pod virtualboxem? - Jesli tak to bardzo prosze o rady...

Pozdrawiam

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Qlawy

moje PDA było obsługiwane od kopa pod Vboxem, zaraz sprawdzę jak telefon, jak tylko dowiem się do którego komputera obecnie jest kabel podłączony, a to moze być kłopotliwe :/

UPDATE:

mojego W300 wykryło bez najmniejszego zająknięcia, trzeba mu było tylko wrzucić sterowniki z płytki co jest mały problem z moim Vboxem który przestał mi nagle wykrywać cd-rom, ale działać działa (na to wygląda)

----------

## dylon

Jesli chodzi o pda, to juz po klopocie.

Przypadkiem znalazlem winnego: rom "MARY" ver. 3.4.2 

Po wgraniu innego, wszystko dziala bez zarzutu.

Co do k750i to chyba sobie daruje  :Very Happy:  Pod linuxem mam bezposrednio dostepna jego karte wiec jest ok.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## ch4os

Zeby se byl widziany w windowsie musisz go "uwolnic" w linuxie, dev-node se nie powinien byc w tym momencie uzywany, podmountowany etc...

----------

## m1k0

Przyjdzie mi kabelek to również sprawdzę ale cięższy kaliber - zmiana softu przez Lite RSD.

Przy zmianie softa, telefon (Motorola u9 - Linux on board) co chwilę przełącza się w różne tryby, ale z tego co zauważyłem to VirtualBox wywłaszcza urządzenie USB. VMWare nie radzi sobei ze zmianą softa ale Motorola Phone Tools działa bez jakichkolwiek problemów.

---

VirtualBox jest wielki. Flashowanie działa!

A tak przy okazji, to zwaliłem sobie fona złym softem  :Wink:  Ale znalazłem MonsterPacka i sflaszowałem tym MP i jest ok. Język chiński / angielski. Szukam jeszcze języka polskiego.

Co nie zmienia faktu, że jestem zadowolony z VirtualBox-a. USB działa lepiej niż pod VMWare-m

----------

